# Eagles



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

A few recent eagle shots if anyone is interested.



















It's always a fun time of year when they are migrating through.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Wyo. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Did they poison the carp?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Did they poison the carp?


No, they aren't doing that this year. Word from the DNR is they are actually going to drain the impoundments East of the causeway completely.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Thanks Wyo. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


I am the world's worst photographer, but have a cool Bald Eagle pic I took a week ago.

I'll post it up. The story is neater than the lousy picture.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sharp, crisp......very nice buddy! Very nice! :O||:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Sharp, crisp......very nice buddy! Very nice! :O||:


 'Preciate it .45. I'm expecting you to catch the next state record tiger on a worm out of Scofield this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pix. I always enjoy observing eagles. I was lucky enough to watch a bald eagle knock a Canada goose out of the air just a couple hundreds yards from me yesterday morning. I didn't have time to pull out the I-phone, but it was pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures. I really like the coloring on the juvenile.


----------

